# Got my knife and my cash stolen from work today



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

was a $100 knife and lost around 85 bucks in cash

was in my jacket in the office and when i came down to pick it up , it was gone...within a period of an hour.

senior chef could not find out who took it and said he emailed management

feels like a sh!t day and dont even feel like working tomorrow..pissed off


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

That sucks donkey balls.  I hate thieves.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

That sucks! My condolences.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Bummer. Sorry for your loss. What kind of a place do you work in, and with what kind of people? I detest thieves!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

That sucks man 

I'm not victim blaming or anything, but it is good you learned an important lesson early on. Always keep expensive/important things on your person or locked in a locker at all times. It really sucks, cause I know we'd all like to trust the people we work with, but you can't take any chances with that kind of stuff. 

Even if you trust all the people you work with in the kitchen, there are always non-kitchen employees, delivery drivers, sales people, VIPs, customers, etc always walking around in the kitchen.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I had the kitchen iPod lifted by a guy on his last day....I went to turn on music as we closed.... and it was gone. It wasn't valuable... but I still miss my playlist! And the gall of them!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As Someday said, its not just your coworkers. I had a small electronic scale stolen by a delivery driver, also had a couple of paring kinves "borrowed" by an owner's daughter.

Best thing to do right now is to replace the knife with something inexpensive--not cheap, inexpensive. Victorinox or Mac are pretty good for this. Melt a couple of distinguishing marks on the grip, get a dremel or the like and etch your name on the blade. Yes its ugly, thats the point. The odds of some stealing this one are pretty low--not impossible, but low.

Best thing to keep your knives in the kitchen is a plastic tool box/fishing tackle box. Plastic because you can toss it in the dishwasher when it gets dirty, plastic because it won't leave rust marks all over the place. These boxes always have hasps, so you furnish your own lock. Personalize the toolbox, plaster it with WinSin and Poon Huat stickers, Pungol seafood stickers, spray paint it purple, whatever. The main thing is, you can spot the box from 30feet away, the second most important thing is, it is very hard to stuff such a box down your pants or in your apron. Again, not impossible, but hard to.

Hope this helps,


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

foodpump said:


> As Someday said, its not just your coworkers. I had a small electronic scale stolen by a delivery driver, also had a couple of paring kinves "borrowed" by an owner's daughter.
> 
> Best thing to do right now is to replace the knife with something inexpensive--not cheap, inexpensive. Victorinox or Mac are pretty good for this. Melt a couple of distinguishing marks on the grip, get a dremel or the like and etch your name on the blade. Yes its ugly, thats the point. The odds of some stealing this one are pretty low--not impossible, but low.
> 
> ...


i doubt i am going to buy my own knife for work anymore.

trying to pressure management into reimbursing me as i just started work there


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chef Brah said:


> foodpump said:
> 
> 
> > As Someday said, its not just your coworkers. I had a small electronic scale stolen by a delivery driver, also had a couple of paring kinves "borrowed" by an owner's daughter.
> ...


It would be sad to find out at the end of your probation period that you are being let go from a place you were so excited about.

Things get stolen...yes it sux but it is a fact of life.

Don't be a snowflake... cowboy up and move on.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't understand, why do you feel management is responsible? Why should they reimburse you? Are you somehow suggesrting management stole knives and cash?

This is pretty much every employers nightmare, theft from employees. We sh*t our pants when we see employees with expensive jewlery, electronics or large wads of cash. We beg and implore employees to leave that stuff at home. Like mimi says, that stuff happens, the bigger the place the greater the odds.

Chin up, get an inexpensive chefs knife and some really el-cheapo paring knives for work. Thats all you really need for 99% of your work.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> It would be sad to find out at the end of your probation period that you are being let go from a place you were so excited about.
> 
> Things get stolen...yes it sux but it is a fact of life.
> 
> ...





flipflopgirl said:


> It would be sad to find out at the end of your probation period that you are being let go from a place you were so excited about.
> 
> Things get stolen...yes it sux but it is a fact of life.
> 
> ...


let go for what?

if the management is that shrewd then i can find a better place to work

my previous job, the management went ways to ensure employees were working in a fair and safe environment.

maybe u r used to working for crappy management.

its my first week at work and my property gets stolen from chefs office and they cant reimburse me for tools i need for work?

a knife in a kitchen is like a laptop for a it consultant...if laptop went missing from workplace, u get a new laptop.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at your employee handbook. I've never seen one that didn't contain the sentence:
"Management will not be held responsible for lostnor stolen property"

The point I want to make with you, Chef Brah, is this:
Can you actually proove that Fred or Barney, or Wilma, all co workers in your place of employment, stole your property? Do you have evidence?

Can you imagine every customer in that establishment who lost gloves, umbrellas, or had their cars vandalized in the public parking lot asking mgmt for compensation? Its printed right there on the menu: Mgmt not responsible for lost or stolen items.

You think you're the first cook who has suff stolen? Do you know what " rental knives" are?

Rental knives are what most institutions and chains use. A knife co supplies X amount of chefs knives, boning knives, etc. to the kitchen Every 4weeks (or as the contract stipulates) the knives are exchanged for fresh, sharp ones. Make no mistake, these knives are "Granny's panties ugly" , but they are sharp, and mngmt has informed all employees to leave any personal tools at home and use the rentals. Failure to do so will result in being sent home.

Is this what you want? It makes very practical and economical sense for mngmt to do so. Especially if you have some cook who gets all white knuckled and deep ragged breathy when s/he brings uber expensive knives to work and gets them promplty stolen, and then wants to be reimbursed.

I've had this conversation many times with cooks. Heck I was cooking at the Dynasty Hotel on Orchard road when it was the Dynasty and not the Marriott, and ol' Mr Tang said the same thing to the schmuck who brought his expensive knives to work and got them stolen

Get over it ,and don't try to fob it. off on mgmt.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Look at your employee handbook. I've never seen one that didn't contain the sentence:
> "Management will not be held responsible for lostnor stolen property"
> 
> The point I want to make with you, Chef Brah, is this:
> ...


i understand your point and company policy is not to reimburse.

and although they said they are investigating the matter, i wanted to give it a last shot in the utmost amicable manner..its simply a request to them.

now the problem is that the next day, my pockets were pulled open again and at this point its just ridiculous to work at place like this which takes no action for an active criminal working amongst us.

maybe most chefs come from very underprivileged background and cave in to management, but i have always operated in life from a position of options and principle.

if i left it out in open its one thing, but being targeted for theft 2 days in a row is ridiculous and i am not even sure why i have not approached police at this point...whats next? and where does it stop?

other than i enjoy the work but the non-cooking aspects of the job need to be addressed.

yes i have taken lot of sh!t from people in life and i know when its right to not complain and swallow your pride and loss but this is just weird that an active thief is being allowed at workplace and no action is being taken.

there's a cctv outside the room where all thefts are taking place and management is not even willing to look at the time frame of theft...maybe its someone they know is doing it and they are covering it up.

like i said..its last attempt of me writing an email to owner of restaurant and if no response then its cool...if they want to let me go..its cool too....atleast i will know what kind of organisations to filter out in my next job hunt.

never operate out of desperation in life.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Why haven't you reported it to the police?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

O.k. Now its making sense. Thanks for the additional information. 

So yes, there is rampant theft in the place, and yes, mgmt should address rampant theft. And yes, if its that bad with theft, Id probably take off too. 

I don't know if you are saying that mgmt does not provide lockers, but has installed cctv? And the thief just goes rifling through clothes in the Chef's (unlocked) office when everyone else is working? Thats a pretty scewed up scenerio.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Put a mouse trap in your jacket pocket and leave it in the office again. Better and more reliable than cctv at identifying who the thief is


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

There are various substances you can use to dye the guilty parties' hands. I'd check with the police to see what they would suggest. You can do that without alerting management. Stuff your pockets (maybe on an item of clothing you don't care about) with some long lasting dye and wait. Ultraviolet dye might be best. 

You can also set up your own Go pro or other camera somewhere nearby.

Get a paint grenade or paint land mine from the sporting goods store.

Leave something in your clothing that someone would want to steal but make sure it has a tracking device on it.

Set up your clothing with a tripwire to sound an alarm. 

Or better yet, set up a trip wire to a big bucket of flour. Either overhead to dump on the thief or a device to blow it all over them. 

Trip wire to bear spray, pepper spray or mace. 

I'll think of more later. This is fun. I fckn hate thieves.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> Put a mouse trap in your jacket pocket and leave it in the office again. Better and more reliable than cctv at identifying who the thief is


You can tell a chef who have actually worked outside the US. Whoever said call the police, grow some balls, that won't get you anywhere. HR won't help either. I suck at computers so no link. Look at defensivedevices.com. It's a powder that you hide on what you think will get stolen. Reacts to skins moisture and dies skins purple for 3-4 days. Don't relay on other people to solve your problems. There's a rumor out there that I knew a chef who found his girlfriend cheating on him with his roommate. Instead of going crazy he made a plan, 2 weeks later with some chicken juice that happened to be left out for 2 weeks. A syrenige, and a bottle of the roomates tooth paste. Oh no, he's sick, what do you do when you throw up, how about brush your teeth, that's what I would do. But that's just a story I heard. I don't work with liers or thieves, either give your two weeks and walk away or figure out who stole from youtake care of it, your call?


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

Read this after my post. Like your thinking, chefs should be creative right!!!!!!!!  Isn't that part of the job???????


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

chefwriter said:


> There are various substances you can use to dye the guilty parties' hands. I'd check with the police to see what they would suggest. You can do that without alerting management. Stuff your pockets (maybe on an item of clothing you don't care about) with some long lasting dye and wait. Ultraviolet dye might be best.
> 
> You can also set up your own Go pro or other camera somewhere nearby.
> 
> ...


That was for you


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Hookedcook. I'm not usually devious but if the situation calls for it...

Some more ideas.

 1.  Get some itching powder. Put in a small plastic bag so it looks like drugs. Leave in your pocket. 

2. Fill a clear glass container with "chocolate milk" (Chocolate ex-lax)

3. Fill a container with vinegar and a separate compartment of baking soda. Set it up so when its disturbed, the baking soda releases into the vinegar. That should freak the thief out. A bit of food coloring in the vinegar would add some dramatic effect. 

4. Hook the go pro up with a microphone and a speaker and a link to your phone. When the camera begins recording, your phone is notified. You observe what is happening and announce, 
CAN I HELP YOU!

5. Arrange various items in the room to create a domino effect if disturbed. So when the thief moves your coat, it pulls down several loud-noise making objects like metal platters, small glass items, etc. 

6. This one is a bit more challenging. Get some certified counterfeit money. Leave it in your pocket. You'll need the assistance of the Secret Service or FBI for this one but if you could pull it off, the thief would get arrested for passing counterfeit money as well as theft.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I take it you guys never worked in a Union shop where mngmt knows who the thieves are, but also knows if they fire or take legal action, the kitchen would shut down.

So what if you can catch a thief in action? How do you make it stick, or even get some of your stuff back? Best thing to do is call the cops and press charges.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

That's disturbing. So you can steal at will if you work for a union? Unions put up with thieves? Why? Why would the kitchen shut down if the thief is caught? Why would they have problems for catching a thief? You make it stick by catching them in the act. Recording it or having witnesses. I can think of numerous answers to that but I don't understand why management would ever tolerate it if they knew about it. And I certainly wouldn't continue to work for them.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My last experience at a union shop was watching a guy walk to his car with a 8# block of cheddar, ran up to him, grabbed it out of the trunk, and told him to get in and drive home, don't come back.

My mistakes? Didn't get multiple witnesses to corroborate, no video evidence either. Secondly, there were no signs posted at doors informing employees that no materials were to be taken past this point. Shop steward argued on his behalf, and warned if there was wrongfull dismissal a wildcat walkout would ensue. Owners should have got the cops involved, its hard to intimidate cops...
He was back to work the next day...

Lets hope chef brahs place is not union, hope they catch the guy, throw him in the 80qt kettle and use up all of the pastry guys food colouring giving him/her a "bath" in the kettle.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Same thing only different/ not. When I owned my own restaurant I caught a guy stealing from me (a couple of cash drawer episode that were indisputable), needless to say I fired him. Because I fired him, he was entitled to collect unemployment. I raised hell with the state to no avail. Humans, *go figure!*

I guess instead of firing him, I should have called the cops to arrest him, although I am sure he could have received unemployment while twiddling his thumbs in jail; however after 3 days of no call/no show at work it would have been considered abandonment of employment and he would have been ineligible for unemployment. _*Live and learn!*_


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It might be just as easy to post a sign with the link to this thread. No thief except a stupid thief would steal again after reading the potential wrath of you folks!


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

chefwriter said:


> Thanks Hookedcook. I'm not usually devious but if the situation calls for it...
> 
> Some more ideas.
> 
> ...





chefwriter said:


> Thanks Hookedcook. I'm not usually devious but if the situation calls for it...
> 
> Some more ideas.
> 
> ...





chefwriter said:


> Thanks Hookedcook. I'm not usually devious but if the situation calls for it...
> 
> Some more ideas.
> 
> ...


Maybe someone on here is crazier than me. NICE. A go pro is a good idea. Set something up to temp him to steal again. Petty thieves are usually jack asses looking to make 20 bucks to go buy some weed. Use your brain and get some proof. And hopefully humiliate him and get him fired in the meantime, or blackmail him. Until you do that you have nothing. Find out where he lives or what kind of car he drives and get even. Not talking about violence. Just give him an idea on what it feels like to get taken advantage of and lose money. Maybe a good idea is like 10 times what he stole from you. Cover your tracks, don't brag, and tell no one. When you see him again, smile and tell him sorry about his bad luck.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry for the triple post,  in Brazil and the internets bad.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

so another female waitress's expensive shoes got stolen yesterday

lol

this is becoming a joke


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Sounds like a bad place to work.  Flipflop girl was right its time to cowboy up.  Take your losses, quit complaining, and go find a good place to work.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chef Brah said:


> so another female waitress's expensive shoes got stolen yesterday
> 
> lol
> 
> this is becoming a joke


Was this a blonde moment or was she not aware of the recent thefts?

I was always happy to stow bags and other tempting items behind my bar, locked in the overnite booze cabinet.

If there is no room (or owner is too cheap) to install small lockers suggest this and see if it will fly.

mimi


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

So there are cameras & they won't look at them?  Seriously?  

The employees need to make a recent list of items and their value and go straight to management.  Get an answer before walking away.  If they say they'll look, great..kindly let them know they have a couple of days or you will get police involved.  If they say to pound sand, get the police involved.  If they don't give you an answer at all, get the police involved.

I can not believe any responsible management would let this happen.  As a 15+ year manager I will use every tool available to protect my hard working, honest staff.  If we have someone in our midst that is hurting good employees, I not only want them out...I want them punished.  

I have been in this situation on more than one occasion.  I remember three occasions where I have had police escort an employee out of the kitchen or office.  I don't even let the person who committed the act know what's coming.  Surprise is your best partner...and it saves you from having a potentially dangerous situation.  

Once I showed an officer video evidence, pointed the employee out live on camera, and watched as the officer walked into the kitchen and put the guy in handcuffs.  Two other occasions I had already shown the officer video, but then called the offending employee in the office and questioned them about theft.  In both incidences they denied any wrongdoing...at which point I pressed PLAY on the video (I had it queued to just the right spot so the offence would show within 5-10 seconds of starting the video).  Both of those employees walked out of the office in cuffs.

If you don't look out for your staff, especially your good staff, how can anyone expect those same people to look out for them?  As a manager I would NEVER brush off something like this.  I might not reimburse the stolen items (per policy), but I will surely show you I care about you by investigating the situation & actually taking action if possible.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

its becoming a slightly tense environment to work purely coz of thefts

people are afraid to even leave their stinky kitchen shoes outside lockers now.

someone stole a box of booze and cops were called..they took report and left...management keeps saying it wants to put more cctv cameras but the main office rooms dont have cameras.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Last place I managed before I moved had a full array of 32 cameras.  There were very few square feet in the 15,000sqft we had that weren't recorded.  That included the office space...2 cameras just in the office.  And the DVR stored footage for all 32 cams for about a week and a half before it looped around.  

It really doesn't make sense to have cameras if you aren't willing to review the footage.

Also, when I call the police they ALWAYS request to view the camera footage.  Never would something like a theft happen where I wouldn't call the cops AND have them review the footage with me.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm very surprised that there are no cameras in the office area. It's not uncommon for duty managers to count out at the end of the day in the office.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

this week even the CDC got his knife stolen...said it was worthy $200 easily.

at this point this is the most unique work environment i have been in.....working day in and out with a known aggressive thief roaming around...who might even possibly have prior criminal record.

we all have been issued personal lockers but also been warned not to keep any truly valuable thing in the locker..

i am wondering if there's any point continuing at a place like this?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

That depends. You now report at least three? documented thefts. Management's response is what exactly? Still won't look at security cameras? Still don't have the right cameras?  I offered my suggestions in all seriousness. Set the thief up to get caught red handed, however you choose to do so. Management doesn't care, knows who the thief is or are completely incompetent. 

I've never worked in a situation like the one you describe nor have I ever worked in a place that condoned that behavior. I have worked in places where theft took place but the thief was identified and fired/arrested immediately. 

I'd leave but not before finding out who the thief was and I'd use any means necessary to do so, consequences be damned.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> That depends. You now report at least three? documented thefts. Management's response is what exactly? Still won't look at security cameras? Still don't have the right cameras? I offered my suggestions in all seriousness. Set the thief up to get caught red handed, however you choose to do so. Management doesn't care, knows who the thief is or are completely incompetent.
> 
> I've never worked in a situation like the one you describe nor have I ever worked in a place that condoned that behavior. I have worked in places where theft took place but the thief was identified and fired/arrested immediately.
> 
> I'd leave but not before finding out who the thief was and I'd use any means necessary to do so, consequences be damned.


believe me..i have previously caught thieves but i am still an intern here and not worth the effort or risk to take such initiative...first of all setting up some trap might itself cost some money.

my parents felt bad and said i can buy another knife on them as xmas gift.

plus i have some other job opportunities coming up...so thinking of taking good reference and moving on.

a chef who got his cookbook stolen said management usually doesnt do anything until its too late and said to focus on moving on

its too bad..i really was enjoying learning here...but the environment is just not right..i dont mind chefs shouting at people for poor standards but active thief not being caught is just very very worrying.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

It's past time for the employees, as a group, to contact the police.  Your management sux.  

End of story.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

Ever thought maybe management is the thief?


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

Cronker said:


> Ever thought maybe management is the thief?


i did mention that general manager walked into walk in freezer on the day my stuff was stolen..and usually no one other than chefs is allowed or encouraged to enter that area.


----------



## thewolff (Jun 28, 2016)

Chef Brah said:


> so another female waitress's expensive shoes got stolen yesterday
> 
> lol
> 
> this is becoming a joke


Sounds like you need to start trailing somewhere else. Find a new job. Fuck anything corporate and large. I work in a kitchen with 5 other guys we all haven't knife drawers and tool drawers. Find a place where people value who they work with.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

thewolff said:


> Sounds like you need to start trailing somewhere else. Find a new job. Fuck anything corporate and large. I work in a kitchen with 5 other guys we all haven't knife drawers and tool drawers. Find a place where people value who they work with.


yes sir

the owners son took me out for drinks and dropped me home also on last day and said sorry that i had such a bad experience but i am welcome anytime.

they r willing to recommend me also due to my good performance.

right now i m doing office jobs to save some money then i will join culinary school and find another challenge and restaurant.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

So once they got likkered up what did they say they thought about the theft problem? Still not their problem or do they know who the thief was or do they have a plan to get it under control or...


----------

